

Amazon adds Sunday delivery to 15 more cities - friscofoodie
http://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-adds-sunday-delivery-to-15-more-cities/

======
bhartzer
Now I can get mail on Sundays and won't have to worry about getting bills in
the mail.

